# Cleveland Champs Warm up race



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rapid Competition Raceway will be hosting the Cleveland Champs Warmup race the weekend of Nov 9-10. Fri will be practice, starting at 5:00pm until 9:00 pm.
Sat racing, Doors open at 8:00am.

More information to follow.


----------

